# January on the Clinton



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Made it out today on the Clinton with some actual time to fish today.. Started jigging with a 3/8 oz. orange jig with an 3" orange grub and caught a decent Pike with the second cast.






had another hit shortly after that was a bit bigger but he did not wanna stick around and play. After a couple hours and few jigs latter I switched to Hot N Tots and managed this 10.3 lb. girl on a Pearl Ghost Fish. She gave me a good 10 min fight.












Hope to get out again tomorrow with some time before the rain hits. Nice to meet you today Bob. We'll get out soon and get a few more I'm sure.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

great job. now why cant i do that lol .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm headed out a little later if you want to hook up


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

The only thing I catch on the Clinton is a BUZZ. seeyalater


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

6# buck from today


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Awesome nighttime. Chomping at the bit to get back out. Been having a great week on the river. Hope the rain is in all our favors.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Nighttime is that a pic of you? If so you look exactly like my brother who stole my waders, lol. Nice fish!


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm not your brother, and the waders are two weeks old.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice job, nighttime.
Did Jim take that picture for ya?


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I can neither confirm nor deny that I took that picture or that a bag I tied took that fish.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Picture, yes. Bag, yes. Good times can't wait to get out again. The waters muddy right now and up a bit, should help things. Water will drop quick, but there is rain in the forecast.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

nighttime said:


> I'm not your brother, and the waders are two weeks old.


 Not sure If you took it the wrong way?? I was just commenting on how you look identical to my brother. I have my waders not saying you bought a "hot item". Anyways nice fish, might run into you one day this spring. Good Luck!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

nighttime said:


> Picture, yes. Bag, yes. Good times can't wait to get out again. The waters muddy right now and up a bit, should help things. Water will drop quick, but there is rain in the forecast.


 
Thanks.
Was he an adequate fishing caddy?
I am thinking of using his services in the near future.:lol:


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

wintrrun said:


> Thanks.
> Was he an adequate fishing caddy?
> I am thinking of using his services in the near future.:lol:


Lol he does a good job!


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

wintrrun said:


> Thanks.
> Was he an adequate fishing caddy?
> I am thinking of using his services in the near future.:lol:


That's gonna cost you a few floats bud.


----------

